# Another Labeling Question



## oh2bejoy (May 20, 2010)

How should I refer to lard in my ingredients label? Should I just say "lard" or is there a fancy way to say it in the labels? I love lard soaps, but because I live in southern California, a lot of people are leery of anything with animal by-products, and I want to respect that and make sure people know what they are getting in my soap. I am developing 2 lines: "Traditional" or "Goat's Milk Soaps" and "Vegan-Friendly." I figured out I can still make a vegan-friendly milk soap by using coconut milk or cream! 

So back to my question about lard: is there a special way to indicate that there is lard in the soap without writing lard on the label?

Thanks in advance! I have learned SO much from this forum!

Joy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would just say lard or tallow which ever I am using or say nothing at all but be know it isn't vegan.


----------



## oh2bejoy (May 20, 2010)

Thank you, Sondra! I appreciate the resonse!


----------



## oh2bejoy (May 20, 2010)

Sorry for the typo. But I DO appreciate the RESPONSE!!!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I just put lard on the label for my lard soaps. I had someone want me to make soap for him and he wanted the label to say oil of porcine rather than lard. I did not make soap for him.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just put lard. Coconut milk works really well, but cream is milk as is whey. This also includes honey, bees wax, lanolin...I actually got a list from a gal who is a vegan before I put together my soap I carry as a 'vegan' line. Also some Vitmain E is animal sourced. I think having soap for everyone is a super good idea! Don't forget to use your vegan line as your unscented and FD&C free line also, color with clay or a mica that is natural and some scented with out essential oils. Vicki


----------



## oh2bejoy (May 20, 2010)

Thank you, Vicki and Adillenal! I will just "tell it like it is" then....and thank you, too, for reminding me that cream, honey, etc are not vegan-friendly....and I haven't quite gotten the hang of coloring my soaps, so all my soaps are "natural", which means they range from beige to brown because of the goat's milk! I must say, after showering with some of my vegan soaps, I MUCH prefer the goat's milk soaps because the feel and slide of the soap on the skin is sooooo smoooooth!!!! I will probably only carry a few (maybe 5 or 6) vegan soaps because I want to be known as the woman with the smoooooth soap, at least, in West L.A./Pasadena!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have discontinued my vegan line. It sold slow and then I decided that I am promoting the goat so I really need more room for GM soaps at shows.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Joy, I wouldn't carry that many. I do 3 soaps. One is cucumber mellon and I use cucumber puree (just the juice measured out although I throw the solids into the bucket...100% coconut which is coconut milk, coconut oil and flaked coconut in it, and pomegrante which has pomegrante juice and aloe vera juice as the liquid. For stores I do my loofa and ecualyptus soap (aloe vera juice) and just soap without goatmilk, water as the liquid, if they order them that way. So can offer these to those who want essential oils only also. Vicki


----------



## oh2bejoy (May 20, 2010)

Thanks, Vicki! I agree...I really do stand by the goat's milk soap because of the wonderful feel, and am not as pleased with my all-veggie oil soap, so I want to focus on the quality and feel of the product. The vegan-friendly soap I had in mind (with or without coconut milk) were going to be my beer/coffee soap (named R's Manly Man Beer and Coffee Soap after my boyfriend and his 2 favorite drinks), OMH (with coconut milk), a Lavender soap, and a Lavender/Peppermint soap. And later, maybe a plain Castile soap. That's a good start! Thanks again so much for your comments and advice! I appreciate it very much!!!!


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

oh2bejoy said:


> The vegan-friendly soap I had in mind (with or without coconut milk) were going to be my beer/coffee soap (named R's Manly Man Beer and Coffee Soap after my boyfriend and his 2 favorite drinks),


That's so cute that your so personalizing your soaps, but that sounds kind of icky, are you going to combine beer and coffee in the soap?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You are adding fat with goatmilk, because no properties of milk other than fat can get through the lye. So just up your butterfat percentage in your recipe when you are not using goatmilk, it is what I do. Vicki


----------

